# fred bear lights out



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey guys got back from the archery shop shoot the bear lights out and a few other boews but thought the bear was the smoothiest. im just looking for some input on the bow and was wondering if you could buy a wood handle for were it is plastic. looking for feedback.

thanx deon


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

buckkiller93 said:


> hey guys got back from the archery shop shoot the bear lights out and a few other boews but thought the bear was the smoothiest. im just looking for some input on the bow and was wondering if you could buy a wood handle for were it is plastic. looking for feedback.
> 
> thanx deon


Yeah my buddy went to buy a Diamond Rock, but after shooting a few bows before he made the purchase, he decided that the lights out model was the smoothest. He too does not like the plastic handle. After a week, the bolt came out on the handle. He replaced the bolt and used lock-tite. He loves his bow!!!


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love mine, got it in november and have shot a few thousand arrows through it no problems yet!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

very nice bow for the money.do yourself one favor and put a good set of strings and cables on it and you'll then have a truth1


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanx*

anything else... would like more feedback...

my only other question is does the bow shoot loud or is it silent if you can compare it to a bow.... i forgot if it was ilent or not


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

mine is very quiet and smooth, I did change out the factory string suppressor for one with a softer bumper, and now its whisper quiet!


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanx*

thank you thats all i needed to know... and can you get a wood grip for it


----------



## F.L.Jones (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes!! You are able to get a wooden grip for your Lightsout. My fiance
was wondering the same thing. The answer the wooden grip for 
the Lightsout target bow,it comes with a wood grip. so have your proshop
order you one.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

What other bows did you shoot that you were comparing the "Bear Lights Out" to?


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

check out the martin cheetah also a good bow. However, I love diamonds.


----------



## Dave Crowther (Mar 29, 2009)

*My Element is a cable eater*

I don't know if this has meaning for the Lights Out but my Element eats cables. I have reserved the cable 4 times in a little over a year. The abrasion occurs about 5" up from the cam.


----------

